

ATTENTION HACKERS: The APP STEVE WOZNIAK wants to see made for the iPhone - patel
http://blog.tvdeck.com/2010/11/steve-wozniak-shares-which-app-hed-love.html 

======
patel
This could get the creative juices flowing for those developers who are stuck
on what kind of app to build for the iPhone. Possibly drive insight and get
people "un-stuck" or remove the roadblock.

